# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  معبد الصور .. عالمي الخاص

## دموع الغصون

الصور قد تكون أصدق من التعبير في بعض الأحيان و حروفي تعجز أمام بعض المواقف والمشاعر وتناقضاتي 
سأكون هنا 

.
.
.

أنا و الصور
أنا و روحي 
أنا و أحزاني 
أنا و فرحي 
أنا و همي 
أنا و همسات الليل 
أنا و سكون الصباح 

لقلبي ... لروحي ... لأحزاني ... لأفراحي ... لدموعي ... لآهاتي ... لسعادتي ... لهمساتي ... لذاكرة أيامي 
حكايات و حكايات 

أنا ... دموع الغصون 
هنا ولا شيء سواي

.
.

جنون الصور
 تناقضات مزاجي 
تعقل روحي 
كل ما يعنني ... و .. ما لا يعنيني 
سأحاول أن ألمم شتات روحي 
و أعبر عن مكنون قلبي فقط بالصور لا مجال للحروف
 تجف الأحبار 



 مساحاتي مفعمة بالصفاء 
سأصور يومياتي و حكاياتي 

سـأعتصر ما في قلبي من مشاعر 

هذه الصور ستحكي قصة لا أعلم نهايتها 

هنا سأجمع تحاوراتي ومناجاة ذاتي 
و أدع الصور تتكلم عن ذاتها
هذه المساحة سأعتبرها دفتر ذكرياتي 
وهذيان روحي وقلبي 
وبوح مشاعري 

همسه : هذه الزاوية خاصة لذلك سيغلق الموضوع

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

\\

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

هالصور اليوم صورتهم

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

.
.
.

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*








*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*













*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

.

























.

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
























*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*














*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*















*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

.

.

.

.

.

.

----------


## دموع الغصون

.

.

.

----------


## دموع الغصون

.

.

.

.

.

----------


## دموع الغصون

..

..

..

..

..

.

----------


## دموع الغصون

..

...

..

.

----------


## دموع الغصون

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

----------


## دموع الغصون

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

----------


## دموع الغصون

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

----------


## دموع الغصون

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*















*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
















*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

.


.

.

.


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*

.

.


.

.


.

.


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

.

.


.

.


.

.


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
















*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
















*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



.

.

.

.

.

.






*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*





.









*

----------

